# Faux Wax Candles



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey guys I'm getting ready to start up on a bunch of projects for this year. I want to cut down on the amount of flood lights this year and try to go with lots of candles that will give more of a somber mood. Anyways I need to find some fake candles. I have seen two different ones that I like. One was the kind that Terror Syndicate sells which looks awesome. The other was the ones I say that the guys over at Jackson Manor use. I like the fact that the Jackson Manor ones have the glow of the light inside the wax rather than Terror Syndicate that they mount their flame bulbs on the tops of the candles. Anyone know where I can get fake candles like this? I've tried contacting the Jackson Manor guys but I haven't heard anything back. Was hoping someone had any info.















These ones are lit with Christmas light strings.

Thanks!


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

Actually nevermind on this just found out he uses real candles with the twinkle bulbs inside. No wonder the candles looked so damn real! lol


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok so how do you do that..
hollow out the candle?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I did this in our bedroom.. I took a pillar candle and drilled with a spade bit and drilled down about 3-4 inches and then put some of those flickering led tealights in place. Looks pretty good.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok cool thanks


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

Yup...or if you want to do it with the candle sticks....they do it with a solder gun and melt in the top.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I contacted Jackson Manor about the same candles, they said they used both real and fake. The way they do the fake candles is to get a piece of clear hard tubing, then drip wax at the top to create a melting look, then paint. I'd love to try and use real candles but hollowing them out seems impossible, and you'd have to store them in a cool place so they didn't melt.

Maybe get some clear tubing and dip it in wax? That could work.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

The wax at the top could still melt or flake off, what is you tried a stiff plastic tube with hot glue for the melted wax


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

> ...what is you tried a stiff plastic tube with hot glue for the melted wax


That's exactly what I was thinking. They might be short, but what about the plastic pieces they use for covering the candelabra bases in light fixtures. You might be able to use that for the candle top and then attach to a dowel rod to make longer candle sticks. Then cover with hot glue and paint to suit.

Here's a link showing what I'm talking about http://www.grandbrass.com/candlecovers.cfm


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Using plastic candelabra bases is a terrific idea but would the tealight glow through the top of it like a candle does? Aren't they totally opaque?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

If you go to an aquarium store, they should have clear rigid tubing in various lengths/sizes.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that sounds about right Johnny..those others are not transparent enough for light to glow thru like daph said.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

JohnnyL said:


> If you go to an aquarium store, they should have clear rigid tubing in various lengths/sizes.


Normally that tubing is in a range of 1/8 to 1" and is used for air line or for the uplift tubes in undergravel filters.

Another possibility would be the plastic covers that are used over outdoor florescent tubes. Electrical supply stores or maybe Lowes, HD, or Menards. They should be about 1 1/2" dia. and come in 8ft lengths.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't forget that they have the clear plastic florescent tube holders that could be cut down.


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

Also, TAP Plastics sells clear tubing in a variety of diameters.

MJB


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

yes - I use real old candles people don't want anymore. I ether drill a hole through the middle of the candle to run the wire through or slit a line in the back of the candle and run it down through there good luck and happy haunting!


----------



## JacksonManor (Jun 27, 2007)

wow, I am sorry I missed this thread. 
While I think the wax on clear tubes may work nicely, it wasn't my idea.

Those candles in the video are real wax candles and just as Jimmy said, we used a soldering iron to melt a nice cone in the top.(see FIG. A) Then I would stand the "hero" candle in a stand, and grab a second candle. Now I would jab the iron into the second candle and artisticaly guide the drips down the side of the hero candle. Then cut a shallow channel down the back of the candle with the tip of the iron for the wire. after bulb and wire are in place, I fill it in with more wax from the second candle. Example of the bulb and wire is FIG. B.

for the flicker effect, please visit my tutorial...
http://www.jacksonmanor.net/blog/?page_id=72

FIG. A









FIG. B









Our new candles where made the same way, but we molded them to make a bunch. (see FIG. C) I varied the density of the dripping wax so I could rotate & chop them to give the appearance of different candles. These where cast in a material called "pourcast" I think.

FIG. C









I hope you find this informative.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

scream1973 said:


> I did this in our bedroom.. I took a pillar candle and drilled with a spade bit and drilled down about 3-4 inches and then put some of those flickering led tealights in place. Looks pretty good.


If you do not want to do the work, we offer wax sleeves designed to work with our 100 hour tealights, in 3, 6 and 9 inches, in quite a few colors. They are designed to be translucent so you see the tealight flickering thru the wax.
They look great.


----------

